#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-07
<ashickur-noor> কেউ আছেন নাকি?
<Tuhin> hi ashickur-noor 
<ashickur-noor> কেমন আছেন?
<Tuhin> BHALO
<Tuhin> how r u?
<ashickur-noor> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ ভাল আছি
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> welcome Sakil 
<Tuhin> u r using Mint11 Sakil?
<Sakil> i never used any Mint versions 
<Sakil> I want to
<ashickur-noor> মিন্ট ১১ ভাল পাই না
<Tuhin> i thought u met me in Mint -BD channel
<Tuhin> means?
<Sakil> yah thas right
<Tuhin> Mint10 workign great on my laptop and desktop
<Sakil> i was there for seeking some help
<Sakil> about getting the CD/DVD
<Tuhin> join spotchat.org server at linuxmint-help channel
<Tuhin> u wnat the download link? Sakil?
<Tuhin> want*
<ashickur-noor> ওখানে কী পাব?
<Sakil> nooooo I've 
<Sakil> my net is too slow
<Tuhin> then what help u were looking for
<Tuhin> ashickur-noor: thats the help channel
<Tuhin> brb
<Sakil> Dhanmondi'r ashe pashe kue asen?
<ashickur-noor> কি লাগবে?
<Sakil> Mint
<ashickur-noor> মিন্ট কত?
<Tuhin> i have mint10
<Sakil> kon version ta valo? ami ekhon o use kori nai to ...
<Sakil> Julia ??
<Tuhin> Sakil: whats ur inernet connection type amd speed
<ashickur-noor> মিন্ট ১০
<Tuhin> Mint10 is great
<Tuhin> didnt download 11 yet.....
<Sakil> ok 
<Tuhin> Sakil: whats ur inernet connection type amd speed
<Sakil> can i have it?
<ashickur-noor> আপনি এখন কি চালান?
<Tuhin> Sakil: u can DL and big fiel part by part
<Tuhin> any*
<Sakil> broadband ... bandwidth 64kb
<Tuhin> thats good connection
<Tuhin> use getright or any bittorrent client to get Mint11
<ashickur-noor> ৬৪কিলোবিট :-[ 
<ashickur-noor> নাকি ৬৪ কিলোবাইট?
<Sakil> XP + Ubuntu
<Tuhin> XP + Mint 10 here
<ashickur-noor> উবুন্টু কোন ভার্সন?
<Tuhin> which ubuntu
<ashickur-noor> আমি খালি উবুন্টু লুসিড 
<Tuhin> hmm
<Sakil> 11.04
<Tuhin> why u want to upgrade btw?
<Tuhin> ohic
<Tuhin> 11.04 is naughty
<Tuhin> we both r far from dhanmondi....
<ashickur-noor> এটা তো বাগে ভরপুর আপনি মিন্ট ১০ বা উবুন্টু ১০.০৪ চালান
<Tuhin> ashickur-noor: lives closer though
<ashickur-noor> আমি মাঝে থাকি
<Sakil> kothay?
<ashickur-noor> লালবাগ
<Sakil> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<Sakil> ami already 'ayonkhan' ke mail kortesi ...
<Tuhin> tarunno bhai gave me a forum link sometime ago, where people helps others by giving the iso/CD/DVD of linux 
<ashickur-noor> Sakil আপনি শুক্রবার ফ্রি থাকলে বলেন
<ashickur-noor> কোন ফোরাম?
<Tuhin> i forgot :|
<ashickur-noor> লিংকটা দেন?
<Tuhin> projanmo forum i think
<ashickur-noor> না মনে হয় প্রজন্মতে নাই অপ্র হবে
<ashickur-noor> Sakil আপনি শুক্রবার ফ্রি থাকলে বলেন
<Tuhin> Sakil: ayonkhan lives at elephant road
<Sakil> hmmm
<Tuhin> he is v near to ur home
<Sakil> amar jonno kase hbe
<Tuhin> yea
<Tuhin> i think the mint11 iso is mirrored at isppros.com bd site
<ashickur-noor> হুম অয়ন খান ভাই আপনার পাশেই থাকেন
<Tuhin> u can DL very fast from their server
<ashickur-noor> না মিন্ট এর বাংলাদেশে কোন মিরর নাই
<ashickur-noor> :'( 
<Sakil> abar sunlam uni Daffodil e poren
<Tuhin> ispros.com/net mirros a lot of stuff
<Sakil> Tarunno vai bollen
<Sakil> amio Daffodil e pori
<Tuhin> which campus
<Sakil> main (Sukrabad)
<ashickur-noor> আমি উঠি
<ashickur-noor> পরে কথা বলব
#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-08
<tarunno> ashickur-noor: you thr?
<ashickur-noor> জ্বি ভাইয়া আছি
<tarunno> are you in Ubuntu now?
<ashickur-noor> জ্বি উবুন্টু তেই থাকি সারাদিন
<tarunno> tell me what is says if you run is terminal 
<tarunno> type 'id'
<tarunno> and then run it
<ashickur-noor> uid=1000(ashickur-noor) gid=1000(ashickur-noor) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),129(vboxs),131,1000(ashickur-noor),1001(jupiter)
<ashickur-noor> আমি তো ভি বক্স আনইনস্টল করে ফেললাম
<ashickur-noor> আবার ইনস্টল করব কি?
<tarunno> according to the log you have sent me it seems every thing ik ther
<tarunno> ok there*
<ashickur-noor> আমি কি ভার্চুয়াল বক্স ইনস্টল করব আবার
<tarunno> I think it can be a kernel problem
<tarunno> ok 
<tarunno> install it 
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে করছি
<tarunno> is it 4.0.8?
<ashickur-noor> জ্বি ৪.৮
<tarunno> 4.0.8 and 4.8 are not same :P
<ashickur-noor> দু:খিত
<ashickur-noor> 4.0.8
<ashickur-noor> হবে
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়া এটা কে?
<ashickur-noor> tarunno_ রুমে এসেছেন
<tarunno> quit
<tarunno_> me
<ashickur-noor> আমি ইনস্টল শুরু করেছি
<ashickur-noor> uid=1000(ashickur-noor) gid=1000(ashickur-noor) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),129(vboxs),131(vboxusers),1000(ashickur-noor),1001(jupiter)
<ashickur-noor> ইনস্টলের পরে এ রকম আসল
<ashickur-noor> ভাই আছেন নাকি?
<ashickur-noor> ওহ
<tarunno> ashickur-noor: 
<tarunno> ashickur-noor: did you get my last IMs?
<ashickur-noor> শাবাব ভাই আছেন নাকি?
<tarunno> hmm
<tarunno> net problem
<tarunno> have you installed?
<ashickur-noor> হুম করলাম
<ashickur-noor> তারপর কি করব?
<tarunno> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak setup
<tarunno> run this
<tarunno> and see what happens
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়া কমান্ডটা আবার এটকু দেন
<tarunno> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak setup
<ashickur-noor> * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ] 
<ashickur-noor>  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                       [ OK ] 
<ashickur-noor>  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS           [ OK ] 
<ashickur-noor>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ] 
<tarunno> does it open now?
<tarunno> try to open v.box
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, anything?
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, I am leaving for dinner 
<tarunno> will be back in 10 mins
<tarunno> plz keep me updated what happens
<ashickur-noor> দু:খিত ভাইয়া কাজ করছিল
<ashickur-noor> না আগের সমস্যাই হচ্ছে
<tarunno> ok
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, then install a previous version and see what happens
<tarunno> I use this one in Lucid
<tarunno> and it's working fine
<tarunno> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.8/virtualbox-3.2_3.2.8-64453~Ubuntu~lucid_i386.deb
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে আমি করে দেখব
<ashickur-noor> এখন নেটের লাইন অনেক ফাস্ট তাই ঠিক মত ব্রাউস করতে পারছি না
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়া মেইলিং লিস্টের এডমি কে?
<ashickur-noor> আমার কিছু বন্ধু সাবস্ক্রাইপ করেও কোন মেইল পায় না বা মেইল করলে তা যায় না
<ashickur-noor> কিছু বলতে পারবেন
<ashickur-noor> শাবাব ভাই আছেন নাকি?
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, yup
<ashickur-noor> মেইলিং লিস্টে নতুন করে সাবস্ক্রাইপ করা যাচ্ছে না
<ashickur-noor> সমস্যাটা বলতে পারেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-10
<raiyan> hello
<raiyan> I wud like to know if Ubuntu Bangla ships free CD's
<raiyan> anyone here?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-11
<Tuhin> hi Tanvir
<kazi> Hi bro!
<kazi> Whats up?
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-05
<toufique> Hi
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-06
<ashickur-noor> b
<Ekushey> ashickur-noor hello
<ashickur-noor> hi
<ashickur-noor> How are u?
<Ekushey> bhalo :)
<ashickur-noor> আমি একটা রিকোয়েস্ট করছিলাম ভাই
<ashickur-noor> linux.org.bd নিয়া
<ashickur-noor> ??
<Ekushey> will keep the domain as is it for now
<Ekushey> no plans about reviving the forum
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-07
<aquaingoc> hello
<aquaingoc> Kamon acho?
<ashickur-noor> @Ekushe ভাই
<ashickur-noor> আমি ফোরামের কথা বলি নাই
<ashickur-noor> বলেছিলাম সাইট রিডারেকশনের কথা
<ashickur-noor> linux.org.bd তে ঢুকলে তা অন্য একটি সাইটে নিয়ে যায়
<ashickur-noor> আমি আপনাকে বলেছিলাম তা forum.linuxdesh.org তে রিডাইরেক্ট করা যায় কিনা একটু দেখবেন
<shahriar86> Ekushey: IccheGhuri Rezwan
<shahriar86> InfoAngel: 
<shahriar86> hola
<Rezwan> কেমন আছেন শাহরিয়ার ভাই?
<Rezwan> btw InfoAngel কিন্তু একটা বট ;)
<shahriar86> yah
<shahriar86> know that
<shahriar86> still put it there
<shahriar86> though  not sure what kinda
<shahriar86> InfoAngel: help
<Rezwan> আকামের বট ;p
 * Rezwan blames Ekushey 
<shahriar86> typing with legt hand
<shahriar86> having dinner
<Rezwan> আচ্ছা!
<shahriar86> *left
<Rezwan> বাঁ হাত দিয়ে তো টাইপ খারাপ করছেন না! ;)
<shahriar86> do you reside in dhaka?
<Rezwan> বা*
<Rezwan> নাহ
<shahriar86> oh
<Rezwan> সিলেটে
<shahriar86> brb
<shahriar86> need to finish dinner
<Rezwan> enjoy
<tuxboy> hi people!
<tuxboy> ain't it meeting time?
<ashickur-noor> ভাই কেউ কি আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-08
<androuser66666> Hlw everybody
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-10
<Rezwan> !test
<lubotu2`> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
#ubuntu-bd 2014-06-02
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> #Bangladesh
<Ekushey> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-06-07
<raihan> #bangladesh
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-06
<zaki> hey kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you? 
<Kilos> full of flu, and you?
<zaki> i'm just recoverd from flu. :D
<zaki> so how's everything around here?
<Kilos> quiet
<Kilos> Researcher- has joined us to try get things running smooth again
<Kilos> so many ubuntu users there and so few official members
<zaki> there mean where?
<Kilos> bangladesh and pakistan
<zaki> oh..
<Kilos> the idea of ubuntu is that everyone works together in a big community
<Kilos> not little isolated groups all over the world
<zaki> hmmm, but thats tough.
<Kilos> why
<zaki> you have seen how it worked here now! no one have that time here. :3
<Kilos> yes but no need to be chatting all the time but just be present
<zaki> oky.!
<zaki> know about any alternative of teamviewer?
<Kilos> why you want an alternative zaki 
<zaki> nothing.
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<pavlushka> evening Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-09
<Kilos> QA tell pavlushka You have been very scarce lad. is everything ok there?
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<pavlushka> Hell Dear Kilos , how are you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I was busy with practicing and with frequent power cuts.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as long as you ok thats good
<pavlushka> Kilos: same applies to you, :p
<Kilos> pavlushka whats wro ng with the modem
<Kilos> or nm
<pavlushka> ubuntu, ubuntu-MATE works with it in the same machine but not in Xubuntu, works with both 32/64 bit but not in Xubuntu 16.04!
<Kilos> does it see the modem there
<Kilos> lsusb
<pavlushka> yes
<Kilos> ok so what doesnt work
<pavlushka> the network manager of Xubuntu cant find the device where the network-manager of ubuntu, ubuntu-MATE finds the device and been able to connect with that for the later systems.
<Kilos> did you try sakis3g on xubuntu
<pavlushka> Kilos: Though I can make the modem work in Xubuntu with sakis3g script but why not the network-manager, so I filed a bug against that.
<Kilos> good luck with that. nm issues can be painful
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> look after yourself
<pavlushka> night night Kilos and ok thank you, :)
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> and you toolook after yourself Kilos 
<Kilos> will do
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-10
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<pavlushka> afternoon Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-11
<Kilos> hi ashabadi_ 
<Kilos> i see you pinged me , can i help you?
<ashabadi_> no
<ashabadi_> sorry I was away
<Kilos> np
<ashabadi_> I was just checking if any human was available or not that's it
<Kilos> haha ok
<ashabadi_> are you from Bangladesh??
<Kilos> nope
<ashabadi_> ohh ok...
<ashabadi_> from where then? it was a Bangladeshi channel previously
<Kilos> it still is, im from the membership board trying to revive things
<Kilos> im in south africa
<ashabadi_> oh ok great
<Kilos> pavlushka should popin some time
<ashabadi_> yes things are almost dead here :( today we were discussing that its a dead project so thought to check it out
<Kilos> i know he has been having power issues
<Kilos> you are welcome to help revive things
<Kilos> its almost a world wide problem with locos fading
<Kilos> mainly from traditional things like irc
<Kilos> everyone has gone facebook crazy
<ashabadi_> actually I had to leave due to my job... now a days I don't get to have much spare time to invest over internet
<ashabadi_> hmmm that's actually bad thing
<ashabadi_> cause documentation is non existant in fb
<ashabadi_> I hate it
<Kilos> so do i
<Kilos> but we will slowly grow this channel and get things going again
<Kilos> just need more guys to hang out here
<ashabadi_> at one point we had 500 strong member pool with dedicated support & volunteer group
<ashabadi_> but then everyone got busy and the transition was not good
<ashabadi_> now even when we invite members this channel is largly remains vacant
<ashabadi_> your background story and mine are almost similar :)
<Kilos> in south africa we ar strong on irc and always someone there to help
<Kilos> its the rest of the world
<Kilos> people can join FB but they cant apply for ubuntu membership from it
<Kilos> i am busy with the loco council to see if we can make some or other plan to help fb users get involved in ubuntu itself
<Kilos> you guys have many clever people there
<ashabadi_> lol really? good to know that
<ashabadi_> hi little tux_
<tux_> hei
<Kilos> hi tux_ 
<tux_> real name kar ki?? :3
<ashabadi_> Kilos was just saying that people should move from FB and back to irc
<ashabadi_> tux_: kilos is from South Africa
<tux_> yah... 
<ashabadi_> I'm Shahriar btw... tux_ I forgot your name.. sorry
<tux_> tanjim
<ashabadi_> oh ok I was guessing so
<ashabadi_> that's why said little :P
<tanjim> nickname register kore kivabe vule gechi :(
<ashabadi_> I think your nick was registered already?
<ashabadi_> type /msg nickserv identify 
<tanjim> yah.... but wanna change it 
<ashabadi_> then password
<ashabadi_> ohh
<tanjim> ops
<tanjim> identify er jaygay ki nickname dibo??
<ashabadi_> then /msg nickserv register password youremailid 
<ashabadi_> if your nick is not registered earlier
<ashabadi> Kilos: can you guide AudaciousTUX how to revive the loco activity?
<ashabadi> he was actually interested to revive the project...
<Kilos> cool
<AudaciousTUX> yah :)
<Kilos> firstly invite as many here as possible
<AudaciousTUX> okay
<Kilos> i have been here daily for many months now
<Kilos> and pavlushka also appears when he has power
<ashabadi> you were so lonely I guess :(
<Kilos> i am on 14 ubuntu channels i thinks
<ashabadi> tough to manage?
<Kilos> sometimes i battle to keep up
<ashabadi> hmm
<AudaciousTUX> missing nusha :(
<ashabadi> the problem we had earlier in this channel was that we did not have linux experts
<ashabadi> mostly young guys who are eager to volunteer/write article/distribute disks
<ashabadi> but rarely dedicated experts out there
<Kilos> thats not a prob. pavlushka is quite clued up
<ashabadi> that's great
<Kilos> and ill help where i can and point guys to where they can get more expert help
<ashabadi> we had provided support via mailing list which was pretty active till a year ago
<Kilos> i prefer irc for helping guys, mailing lists become painful
<Kilos> irc is almost face to face help
<ashabadi> yes mailing list takes time to resolve problem... irc is instant
<ashabadi> but in todays fast world its tough to encourage people to move to irc instead of facebook/imo/viber
<AudaciousTUX> or telegram :p
<Kilos> yes i agree
<Kilos> but to get ahead in ubuntu one has to use irc
<Kilos> your fb is over 400 members if i remember right
<Kilos> there must be linux experts there as well
<Kilos> the thing is to get them to hangout here as well
<ashabadi> fb is over 12k users yet we don't find members hanging out here
<Kilos> strange
<Kilos> you guys need to invite them
<ashabadi> even now only you and I are talking... AudaciousTUX is sleeping :P
<Kilos> lol
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<AudaciousTUX> i'm eating :v
<ashabadi> ok ok dinner or Iftari?
<AudaciousTUX> iftari
<Kilos> what is that?
<ashabadi> Muslims fast during the holy month of Ramadan, they break their fast at Sunset with "Iftari"
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> i have many muslim friends in africa
<ashabadi> good to hear :)
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> that was my mission
<ashabadi> yes already there
<Kilos> to connect all linux users in africa
<ashabadi> even viewed your launchpad/wiki page
<ashabadi> google does wonder :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah
<AudaciousTUX> tanjim.me... meh, trying to write some useless blog :v
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> my blog is long dead so is our loco webpage ubuntu-bd.org
<Kilos> we must fix all of those things
<AudaciousTUX> missing linux.org.bd :'(
<ashabadi> hmm we are finding it tough to get experts give effort in fixing the loco page/forum/irc
<ashabadi> even I'm here I think after almost a year
<Kilos> get pavel involved
<Kilos> he learns fast
<AudaciousTUX> and i'm finding for a website .... all forums are dead... :3
<ashabadi> would be great
<Kilos> it just takes a few to get together and then invite the FB guys to join in
<ashabadi> hmm true
<ashabadi> we had initiated several times but people don't stay for long
<AudaciousTUX> telegram groum has 43 members.... 
<Kilos> keep your eyes open for pavlushka
<ashabadi> oddly irc client is preinstalled in all the flavour and it is not that hard to login
<ashabadi> sure I will AudaciousTUX will you be here regularly?
<Kilos> the whole secret of a successful channel is to makes friends with everyone
<AudaciousTUX> yah... :)
<ashabadi> ok great
<ashabadi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat
<Kilos> yes him
<AudaciousTUX> but not all flavours have irc preinstalled...
<ashabadi> get accuinted with Pavel
<AudaciousTUX> unity one of them
<ashabadi> oo irc not preinstalled in Ubuntu ? :S :o
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<ashabadi> did not know
<AudaciousTUX> not even in antergos
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: in which hosting you have your blog?
<AudaciousTUX> btw... i have to go now.... my mom will crush me :3
<ashabadi> trance host?
<AudaciousTUX> currently using my friend's hosting
<Kilos> ill be quiet here for a while guys
<ashabadi> sure Kilos no issue
<AudaciousTUX> coudn't affort money for hosting :v
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: how is it as a service? we can start working on developing webpage for linux again
<ashabadi> I'm not finding reliable hosting/domain reseller that's why am stuck on my personal blog too
<AudaciousTUX> i'm happy with namecheap customer service
<AudaciousTUX> and hosting is good enough...  atleast for me
<ashabadi> hmm
<AudaciousTUX> but i think there's better alternative hosting than this...
<ashabadi> I don't have paypal access so I don't think I will be able to purchase from there
<AudaciousTUX> umm.... same problem :p
<AudaciousTUX> i'll return after 3-4h
<ashabadi> I will be gone by then
<AudaciousTUX> oh :(
<ashabadi> I have office tomorrow can't stress much
<AudaciousTUX> umm.... where's russel vai :(
<tareq> অনেকদিন পর এলুম
<tareq> কেউ আছেন ?
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> শাহরিয়ার তারিক?
<Kilos> ashabadi talk to him
<tareq> পুরনো লোক কে আছেন ?
<Kilos> sleep tight bangladesh
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<ashabadi> pavlushka: hello pavel bhai
<pavlushka> hello
<ashabadi> sorry I was away for long I think Tareq bhai came and left
<ashabadi> how is it going on? you have been regular on IRC?
<pavlushka> almost
<ashabadi> good... I thought IRC was dead for long
<ashabadi> you are currently studying? or working?
<ashabadi> or both?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: both, but not academically
<ashabadi> then?
<pavlushka> Plaese, looks like you know, me, can you tell me about you
<pavlushka> *please
<ashabadi> no I do not know much about you.... :) only thing I know about you is your wiki id & introduction from kilos
<pavlushka> I mean I am studying by myself, not academically.
<ashabadi> ok not bad :) sometime selfmade person goes a long way.. good to know that you have time and effort to be involved in free software movement
<pavlushka> ashabadi: your LP page please.
<ashabadi> I will have to google it :P
<pavlushka> launchpad account
<ashabadi> https://launchpad.net/~tariq86
<ashabadi> not been active for long... almost 4 years I suppose
<ashabadi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ShahriarTariq
<pavlushka> ok, ashabadi , I know you, an admin of bd-loco!
<ashabadi> lol bd loco is dead
<ashabadi> and I was not an admin, rather contributor/promoter
<pavlushka> but not you
<ashabadi> partilally dead...
<ashabadi> when you stop giving time to things that matters to you you do die a bit
<pavlushka> may be
<pavlushka> but its good that you are
<pavlushka> back
<ashabadi> I have been on and off
<ashabadi> I think you are already in facebook group.. right?
<pavlushka> yep
<ashabadi> it would be nice if you can discuss with people there and try to revive the loco again
<ashabadi> I shall try my best to give support to you
<pavlushka> I am not the admin
<ashabadi> you don't have to be an admin
<ashabadi> to contribute
<pavlushka> and that would be great
<ashabadi> when I started I was not an admin
<pavlushka> yeah, I do contribute
<ashabadi> I know you do
<ashabadi> I meant that why not start a project to build an address a webpage/landing address? consolidating the solutions posted in fb in that portal would be nice
<ashabadi> I think I can try retrieving old tutorials what ever can be retrived/reused
<ashabadi> currently there are no landing page
<pavlushka> It needs a little money for the domain and hosting that I cant afford right now., :)
<ashabadi> it should not be a problem if we really set on doing it
<pavlushka> I am on, who else?
<ashabadi> but again making the page is not that much effort... the real issue is maintaining & contributing to it
<ashabadi> last time all thing went hayware cause we did not have time/effort to give
<pavlushka> I am trying to be here and maintain it as a help contributor!
<ashabadi> I think Tanjim is interested, and if searched in FB group few others would be interested
<pavlushka> we got here zaki from chittagong
<ashabadi> bring your friends over on irc to make this channel a good place to talk about
<pavlushka> He is in FB-BD too
<ashabadi> yes have talked to him in the past
<pavlushka> and we have a group of FB friends here https://web.facebook.com/groups/767836696651246/?ref=bookmarks
<ashabadi> its redundent to have differrent fb page... but carry on any way you wish to help people
<pavlushka> its a bit quicker  to get help and less restrictive.
<pavlushka> and we are friends
<ashabadi> when group grows restriction needs to be there... you will get it over tiime :)
<pavlushka> the point is , all of them I know and my FB Friends, so they wont do some offensive thing and I can react after all.
<ashabadi> no issue carry on...
<pavlushka> But I hope before My group will grow to that size, Ubuntu-bd-loco will regrow, and good news is we got +1 now, you, :)
<ashabadi> I am not available
<ashabadi> already taken.... 
<ashabadi> by life :(
<pavlushka> ashabadi: so you got married I guess, :p
<pavlushka> ashabadi: You are still alive not dead, look at your nick, its ashabadi ..
<ashabadi> there is a long story behind that nick
<ashabadi> its sort of auto suggestions
<ashabadi> yes I got married but even my wife does not get much time from me...
<pavlushka> ashabadi: but after that it got a meaning, your nick.
<ashabadi> infact she often leaves me for not giving her enough time... currently she is away at her mother's house for the same reason
<pavlushka> give 20 minutes to Ubuntu daily, if that is possible., be here.
<ashabadi> daily won't be possible.. perhaps I will be available on Thursday night
<ashabadi> though can't promise anything
<pavlushka> and give the rest of your time to your wife
<ashabadi> in the past I tried but could not manage time/effort
<pavlushka> ashabadi: Yes that can promise a lot, to us , who are trying, it means we are not alone.
<ashabadi> and even if I come here I don't think I will be discussing about Ubuntu anymore
<pavlushka> someone else is there, and atleast knows that we are trying.
<ashabadi> humm true
<pavlushka> ashabadi: not necessary, you can give us a 20 minute fun break, :p
<pavlushka> everything counts.
<ashabadi> yup
<ashabadi> when are you normally available?? tonight you came late...
<pavlushka> actually, this is my usual time, coz the power becomes stable around this time, :(
<ashabadi> hmm
<pavlushka> And Its Ramadan, So not possible before 11 PM but other time I am available withing 10 PM
<ashabadi> ok
<ashabadi> hope to catch you soon (atleast within next 1 year)
<pavlushka> But if I am free , and online at any time in the day, I am here as well then.
<ashabadi> have to sign off for tonight... have office tomorrrow
<ashabadi> okay
<pavlushka> sure, goodnight
<ashabadi> good night to you too....
<ashabadi> sleep tight
 * ashabadi waves at pavlushka
<pavlushka> good wishes for your wife.
<ashabadi> tnx
 * pavlushka waves back
 * ashabadi signs out and says good night to all the good folks in the IRC and wishes Ubuntu takes over the world in his dream
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-12
<ashabadi> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi ashabadi 
<ashabadi> you are available whole day?
<ashabadi> good
<Kilos> ill be in and out all day yes
<Kilos> i do bits of farm work in between
<ashabadi> great
<Kilos> you missed that other guy that popped in here last night and used banga
<ashabadi> yes sorry I was away on dinner
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> we must try get him in here as well
<ashabadi> Tareq was also regular in irc meeting. I posted in fb that I am on irc so he came to talk
<Kilos> i mailed pavlushka to come help you as soon as he gets a chance
<Kilos> cool keep inviting them and we will grow here
<ashabadi> hehe I dont think I can give much time... sorry
<Kilos> we dont need much time
<Kilos> a little here and there all adds up
<ashabadi> I am actually taking a 5min break from work
<Kilos> the thing in repairing your site and so on will need someone to get hold of russel john for permission i think
<Kilos> QA seen ekushey
<QA> Kilos: ekushey was last seen 1 month, 16 days, 16 hours, 30 minutes and 55 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-04-26 17:55:27 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-05-26 20:02:15 UTC
<ashabadi> we can skip dependencies
<Kilos> we just need admin permission i think
<ashabadi> we can get hosted on different site first, then redirect from there...
<Kilos> ok
<ashabadi> I think that we can do...
<Kilos> Researcher- will help as well im sure
<ashabadi> having website is not much issue, issue is keep updating and maintaining
<Kilos> if you make the basic sight same as the za or the africa sites updating is minimal
<Kilos> and maintenance is minimal
<ashabadi> sorry I switched tab and client was closed
<Kilos>  np
<ashabadi> kilos do you know any irc client forr android that will remain open in the background?
<ashabadi> I have not searched yet
<Kilos> oh you on a cell or tablet
<ashabadi> yes
<ashabadi> cell
<Kilos> droidirc i think some use
<ashabadi> ok thanks
<ashabadi> will check out later
<Kilos> i cant use droid fones
<Kilos> im too old 
<Kilos> hehe
<ashabadi> its not that hard trust me. my 70y mother uses it
<Kilos> http://www.androirc.com/
<Kilos> haha i tried my sisters tablet, touch screens drive me crazy
<ashabadi> thanks
<ashabadi> ok...
<ashabadi> it takes time to get used to
<Kilos> yeah
<ashabadi> the android phone
<Kilos> im not even going to try 
<ashabadi> once you are comfortable it is not hard
<Kilos> ill stick to pcs
<ashabadi> just think if you gave up on linux on first sign of issue :p
<Kilos> lol
<ashabadi> now a days I am too annoyed with linux trust me
<ashabadi> the echo system is going hackwards
<ashabadi> *backwards
<ashabadi> too many buggy software released and less documentation on how to solve
<Kilos> i use kubuntu 14.04 and it is very stable
<Kilos> 16.04 still has many bugs to sort out but thats because they are moving ahead so fast
<ashabadi> I was using ubuntu 14.04 then one update system crashed with all my data
<ashabadi> annoying 
<ashabadi> anyway I originally used kubuntu and back to kubuntu
<Kilos> i had too many hassles with unity but kde is more polished
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> bee back later
<Kilos> ok
<ashabadi> have to finish work
<Kilos> see new nicks here
<pavlushka> Kilos: check previous day's log of ubuntu-bd
<Kilos> you check i was here
<pavlushka> Kilos: check the last portion
<Kilos> yes?
<pavlushka> but after that, I was here, :p
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> Kilos: you dont wanna know?
<Kilos> give me the link to that  log
<Kilos> i hate searching for logs
<pavlushka> Kilos: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/11/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> thats how things grow
<pavlushka> I am learning Kilos , from you, :p
<Kilos> keep it up
<Kilos> and remember to be friendly with everyone
<Kilos> friends work better together
<Kilos> but at least we see there is interest in reviving the loco
<Kilos> as news spreads things will grow faster
<pavlushka> on it.
<Kilos> then you can form a team to rebuild your site and so on
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep, checked the logs of today, good to know, :p
<Kilos> and Researcher- spoke about hosting the other day
<pavlushka> hmm
<Kilos> but the old site is a .org isnt it
<Kilos> so  can be rebuilt there
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> yep
<Kilos> then you can get a group together and rebuild it using nikola and bazaar
<Kilos> then its a static site and faster and less maintanance
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry, not very familiar with nikola and know a little about bazaar.
<Kilos> and you can learn more
<pavlushka> Hope so.
<Kilos> if you look on the za site there used to be a tutorial for nikola nad bzr
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks, I will
<raihanr> any one?
<Kilos> hi raihanr 
<raihanr> Kilos, চিনতে পারলাম না
<Kilos> i dont understand banga my friend
<Kilos> :-)
<raihanr> sorry
<raihanr> its was not for you
<Kilos> no prob
<Kilos> thats fine
<raihanr> can we get intriduced? 
<Kilos> i am from the ubuntu membership board, trying to help get broken locos working again
<Kilos> i live in south africa
<raihanr> i am a member of broken community called ubuntu bangladesh :p
<raihanr> actually new member
<Kilos> thats why i am here
<Kilos> so we can all work together to get things working
<raihanr> time to leave now. Its prayer time in bangladesh. nice to talk with you. I will join after 2 hours :)
<Kilos> cool
<AudaciousTUX> sobai ahe jay :/
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX | Tanzim!
<pavlushka> and Hello Everyone!
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello  Kilos !
<pavlushka> QA tell raihanr that I was there whiles he checked in but was busy that moment, :(
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell raihanr on freenode
<AudaciousTUX> hello
<pavlushka> Hello back AudaciousTUX !
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: So, may be your signing off time is coming close
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: are you busy with something?
<pavlushka> হ্যা?
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... 
<AudaciousTUX> planning for a robotics contest :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: wow!!
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: wish you luck
<AudaciousTUX> and my irc client not giving any notification :(
<AudaciousTUX> thanku ^_^
<pavlushka> What client do you use?
<AudaciousTUX> konversation
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you High configuration Kubuntu people! Kilos , you got another, :p
<Kilos> settings then configure notifications
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<AudaciousTUX> nah... i'm antergos kde user ;)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: anyways, its the kde thing, I am more like gnome people.
<AudaciousTUX> rihanr got another :v
<pavlushka> Hello ashabadi !
<Kilos> hi ashabadi 
<ashabadi> hello
<AudaciousTUX> hei
<ashabadi> audaciousTux you there?
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<AudaciousTUX> but still not getting sound notification :(
<ashabadi> sorry I would not he here online for long. Just came in to check how is going
<pavlushka> We are very ashabadi/hopeful for you!
<ashabadi> lol... dont be...
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<pavlushka> ashabadi: that would do, :p
<ashabadi> amar bou er sathe jhogra hocche talak er jonno
<AudaciousTUX> can anyone give me some linux related channel name?? 
<AudaciousTUX> lol :v
<ashabadi> there are thousands
<AudaciousTUX> give me some :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: "#canonical-sysadmin #hexchat #launchpad #launchpad-dev #launchpad-meeting #linuxpadawan #linuxpadawan-offtopic #sane #ubuntu #ubuntu-bd #ubuntu-community-team #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-irc #ubuntu-locoteams #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-tn #ubuntu-unregged #ubuntu-za #wikipedia-bn #wikipedia-en #xubuntu #xubuntu-devel #xubuntu-offtopic #freenode"
<ashabadi> #linux #ubuntu #kubuntu
<ashabadi> I think there were few ubuntu classes and tutorial channel
<ashabadi> kios may shed light on them
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: exclude the wikipedia part
<AudaciousTUX> uh... too many.... i'll join them tonight :3
<ashabadi> :p
<ashabadi> so what did I miss today?
<AudaciousTUX> nothing :v
<ashabadi> that is the problem now a days
<ashabadi> nothing much to discuss....
<AudaciousTUX> yah :(
<ashabadi> no new planning no exciting news no new blog to post no tutorial no event
<ashabadi> depressing :p
<AudaciousTUX> vala vala lokjon ekhono ashe nai :'(
<pavlushka> ashabadi: it means so far we are having no problem, just the good thing is happening, :p
<AudaciousTUX> lol :v
<ashabadi> I have high hope for you guys
<ashabadi> so I am bad people :s
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<pavlushka> We are warming up
<pavlushka> ashabadi: who said that?
<ashabadi> audaciousTux
<ashabadi> good people are yet to come...
<ashabadi> pavlushka
<pavlushka> nah, they just have to open their eyes, :0
<pavlushka> :)
<ashabadi> do you use kubuntu?
<pavlushka> Xubuntu, and thinking about lubuntu or lfs for my low specs, :p
<ashabadi> I am having problem with kmail. the akonadi personal information management service is not operational
<pavlushka> ashabadi: mailing client problem?
<ashabadi> I have tried googling spent around 1 hour then gave up & installed thunderbid
<ashabadi> yup
<AudaciousTUX> use arch with I3 :v
<Kilos> i gave up  with kmail and use thunderbird mail
<ashabadi> :p kios
<ashabadi> audaciousTux I want to be within debian
<AudaciousTUX> then install i3 on debian :D
<AudaciousTUX> and antergos is awesome ^_^
<ashabadi> l dont like distro hopping
<AudaciousTUX> oh :3
<ashabadi> if it aint broken its no point tryinf to fix
<ashabadi> sorry for typo not comfortable typing fast in mobile
<ashabadi> audaciousTux pavlushka its pointless but there was another general purpose channel #Bangladesh
<ashabadi> also dead
<AudaciousTUX> i'm always there :3
<ashabadi> humm ok good
<ashabadi> kios is researcher- human?
<ashabadi> or bot?
<ashabadi> good nigt guys
 * ashabadi waves at kios audaciousTux pavlushka
<Kilos> sorry, i ran out of mobile data
<Kilos> hmm...
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-05
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and others :)
<Kilos> lol
 * pavlushka off to shower
<tareq> hello kilos
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> hey, what's up
<Kilos> fighting flu but all ok and there?
<tareq> I'm stuck in a weird problem in kubuntu
<Kilos> whats up
<tareq> my parents are sick, I have to do all stuffs myself
<tareq> so, kinda busy last few days
<Kilos> tareq join #ubuntu-za and say i said you must ask there, many old kde users there
<tareq> problem is, i removed unity, gnome completely and installed kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> i will greet you there and ping the kde users
<Kilos> yes
<tareq> now it freezes when i browse, scroll for a short time
<tareq> also i couldn't type authentication pass
<tareq> it freezes now also during typing!
<Kilos> you can still use sudo?
<tareq> yea
<tareq> terminal ok
<Kilos> sudo apt install synaptic
<Kilos> 16.04 or 14.04?
<tareq> 16.04
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<tareq> can't open
<Kilos> cant open what
<tareq> because synaptic
<tareq> need auth pass
<Kilos> yes you must close synaptic
<Kilos> you forgot your password?
<tareq> nope
<tareq> it's not taking
<Kilos> try suudo passwd
<Kilos> sudo passwd
<tareq> nothing showing on the display
<Kilos> ok try
<tareq> but i can work in terminal
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot
<Kilos> ill be here
<tareq> same problem
<tareq> https://askubuntu.com/questions/876375/plasma-5-8-from-backports-cant-type-into-authentication-dialogues
<u-la-la> [ kubuntu - Plasma 5.8 from backports: can't type into authentication dialogues! - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<Kilos> is it the graphics you can use
<tareq> intel graphics
<Kilos> have you done sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<tareq> yep, all done
<tareq> do i need fresh install ?
<tareq> gnome was damn fast
<tareq> smooth
<Kilos>  do /j #ubuntu-za
<tareq> yea
<Kilos> ill see you there
<Kilos> kde should have no hassles but i do clean installs of kubuntu not over unity or gnome
<pavlushka> Kilos: I think I should try kde, for experiance, so that I can help, I guess.
<Kilos> yes pavlushka that would be nice of you
<Kilos> tareg should have tried a reinstall of plasma
<Kilos> head not working good with headache and flu
<pavlushka> yeah, he should :)
<Kilos> but kubuntu always better when clean installed, not on top of unity or gnome because there are extra packages installed with clean install
<Kilos> zaki might know more
<pavlushka> I use Ubuntu as ubuntu-mate + lubuntu dual desktop, didn't get into any problem yet.
<pavlushka> Kilos: Lubuntu is a little less configurable but fast, I prefer speed over look :p
<Kilos> lol
 * pavlushka reading a Bengali Novel
<Kilos> enjoy
<pavlushka> I have read it few times before and I am reading it again, coz i really enjoy it.
<pavlushka> ok I actually finished it, now starting another.
<pavlushka> Kilos: buy some books, so that I can borrow that from you and read
 * pavlushka reading some borrowed books
<Kilos> hahaha books cost money
<Kilos> what is that
<pavlushka> novels (psychological thrillers) by Humayun Ahamed, 
<pavlushka> reading with two kittens is on my lap.
<pavlushka> s/is/ 
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: reading with two kittens   on my lap.
<Brainstorm> pavlushka meant to say: reading with two kittens   on my lap.
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-06
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi there pavlushka 
<pavlushka> and others! o/
<Kilos> and other too
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> Hello tareq :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-07
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and tareq and every one :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-08
<zaki> .weather chittagong
<u-la-la> Cover: Scattered, Temp: 83.8°F (28.8°C), Dew Point: 81.4°F (27.4°C), Humidity: 93%, Apparent Temp: 98.8°F (37.1°C), Pressure: 29.65in (1004.02mb), Condition: Rain, Wind: Gentle breeze 8.0mph (12.9kmh) (↓) - Chittagong, Bangladesh (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<zaki> darksky.net
<zaki> u-la-la, darksky.net
<zaki> u-la-la, hi
<pavlushka> .ddg darksky.net
<u-la-la> https://darksky.net/
<u-la-la> Zero Click: darksky.net is a parked domain (last time we checked).
<pavlushka> Hello everyone ond others :p
<zaki> .food chittagong
<u-la-la> TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 3 arguments (5 given) (file "/home/peruvian/gits/jenni/modules/food.py", line 18, in food)
<zaki> aii -_-
<zaki> hi pavlushka and others :D
<zaki> Kilos, you done playing liberators? :|
<pavlushka> zaki: for that you have to setup the yelp api first, for the bot
<zaki> oh
<zaki> .ip 27.247.180.104
<u-la-la> zaki: [IP/Host Lookup] Hostname: 27-247-180-104.adsl.fetnet.net | City: Taipei | State: N/A | Country: Taiwan | Latitude: 25.0418 | Longitude: 121.4966
<zaki> .mustache_me pavlushka 
<u-la-la> Can't find anything in Google Images for "pavlushka".
<zaki> he he
<zaki> ddg xkcd
<zaki> .ddg xkcd
<u-la-la> https://xkcd.com/
<u-la-la> Zero Click: xkcd, sometimes styled XKCD, is a webcomic created by US author Randall Munroe. The comic's tagline describes it as "A webcomic of romance, sarcasm, math, and language". Munroe states on the comic's website that the name of the comic is not an acronym but "just a word with no phonetic pronunciation".
<zaki> u-la-la, coffee on 
<zaki> :|
<zaki> .search xkcd
<u-la-la> https://xkcd.com/
<u-la-la> Zero Click: xkcd, sometimes styled XKCD, is a webcomic created by US author Randall Munroe. The comic's tagline describes it as "A webcomic of romance, sarcasm, math, and language". Munroe states on the comic's website that the name of the comic is not an acronym but "just a word with no phonetic pronunciation".
<zaki> .search gattaca
<u-la-la> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gattaca
<u-la-la> Zero Click: Gattaca is a 1997 American science fiction film written and directed by Andrew Niccol. It stars Ethan Hawke and Uma Thurman, with Jude Law, Loren Dean, Ernest Borgnine, Gore Vidal, and Alan Arkin appearing in supporting roles. The film presents a biopunk vision of a future society driven by eugenics where potential children are conceived through genetic manipulation to ensure they possess the best hereditary traits of the
<zaki> .search source code
<u-la-la> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_code
<u-la-la> Zero Click: In computing, source code is any collection of computer instructions, possibly with comments, written using a human-readable programming language, usually as ordinary text. The source code of a program is specially designed to facilitate the work of computer programmers, who specify the actions to be performed by a computer mostly by writing source code. The source code is often transformed by an assembler or compiler int
<zaki> .search u-la-la 
<u-la-la> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulala
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> :D
<zaki> Ulala (Space Channel 5), a reporter from Space Channel 5, a Japanese music video game
<zaki> hehe
<zaki> .search Brainstorm 
<u-la-la> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainstorm
<zaki> pavlushka, mustache_me not working :D
<zaki> mustache_me Brainstorm 
<zaki> .search inception
<u-la-la> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inception_(disambiguation)
<zaki> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-17-10-release-features/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu 17.10 Release Date and New Features ] - https://itsfoss.com
<zaki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<u-la-la> [ ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<zaki> .search Aardvark
<u-la-la> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aardvark_(disambiguation)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-09
<pavlushka> .search Hawk
<u-la-la> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawk_(disambiguation)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-11
<pavlushka> Hello zaki !
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am doing good with my meal ;p
<zaki> what are you eating?
<pavlushka> dinner!
<zaki> oh. 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-03
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-05
<marshal> Hello, is there anyone?
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-04
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-05
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<Kilos> pavlushka o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> as well as can be expected after 51 years of smoking i suppose
<pavlushka> I guess
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just watching the world fall apart
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah like watching a doomsday movie with less action and less thrill
<Kilos> yip
